# wifi therms



## nevillebartos (Mar 7, 2018)

Before I go pulling any triggers I want to ask you guys which you think is the best wifi capable system on the market right now?  I'm coming off the cyberq which has worked for me pretty well for years, the unit itself has been solid but unfortunately the apps have always been a struggle.  My old model won't be getting any updates so time for something new.  

Currently fireboard is ticking all the boxes on paper and community sounds positive. 6 probes, battery / USB powered, app looks polished and I can reuse the pit viper and previously installed fittings.  Anything else I should take a look at?  Don't care about price, valuable meat and hungry boys are always at stake.


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Mar 8, 2018)

I use a fireboard and absolutely love it! I don't have a pit viper or anything like that, but if they put the same effort into integrating that as they did with the original unit, I don't see how you can go wrong.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 8, 2018)

https://meater.com/

This is technically Bluetooth but if you have two iOS or Android devices it will link to WiFi. 

Their 4 probe model comes with the WiFi device. 

I have a single probe and I like it. No wires is pretty sweet and the app is very nice.


----------



## nevillebartos (Mar 8, 2018)

buffalobbqpete said:


> I use a fireboard and absolutely love it! I don't have a pit viper or anything like that, but if they put the same effort into integrating that as they did with the original unit, I don't see how you can go wrong.



One question about the app mate, I see there are SMS and email alerts but is it possible to just set a phone alarm?  My SMS and email tones are not suitable and a similar shortcoming of the pitpal app I use currently is a major gripe.



ross77 said:


> https://meater.com/
> 
> This is technically Bluetooth but if you have two iOS or Android devices it will link to WiFi.
> 
> ...



Ah I remember the kickstarter for this.  It's close but for my purposes the fireboard is still holding an edge, thanks for the heads up though


----------



## buffalobbqpete (Mar 9, 2018)

the app itself will send a notification for alerts, along with sms and email.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

ross77 said:


> https://meater.com/
> 
> This is technically Bluetooth but if you have two iOS or Android devices it will link to WiFi.
> 
> ...



I was looking forward to a fireboard after the wife calms down from what I spend on a local commercial slicer, but you just changed my mind!  Thanks, I haven't looked for one in a while!


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2018)

I thought the bluetooth wireless probe was severely shortened to like 10 feet line of sight because its in a metal box/grill/smoker and people were having to put a wifi and bluetooth device next to the grill to connect to the probe to then route to the router to get wifi data.


----------



## ross77 (Mar 9, 2018)

Correct. Bluetooth range is about 20-30 feet when I use it. I have an iPad/iPhone sitting inside the house near the smoker.  I have the app installed on all my other iOS devices and they all sync together via the iPad/iPhone near the smoker. 

Think of it as a Fireboard but without wires. The company has a 4 probe product with a WiFi device but it’s a preorder right now. 

Each probe is actually two probes in one as it contains a sensor for the meat and a sensor for the ambient temp. 

The app is nicely done and it will actually predict when your meat will be done with good accuracy. It also takes into account the carryover temp for resting. So if you tell it you want your steak to be 135 it will prompt you to remove it at approx 130 or so to rest. 

I can’t recommend a single probe unless you have at least 2 iPhones/iPads. 

The 4 probe product with the included WiFi device is probably the best bet at $169.


----------



## dr k (Mar 9, 2018)

ross77 said:


> Correct. Bluetooth range is about 20-30 feet when I use it. I have an iPad/iPhone sitting inside the house near the smoker.  I have the app installed on all my other iOS devices and they all sync together via the iPad/iPhone near the smoker.
> 
> Think of it as a Fireboard but without wires. The company has a 4 probe product with a WiFi device but it’s a preorder right now.
> 
> ...


Ok great!  It has a longer range than I expected and probably because of the newer bluetooth tech in smartphones. I've been following the Meater and am happy that they over came the late release and look forward to others with good experiences.


----------



## zerowin (Mar 9, 2018)

ross77 said:


> Correct. Bluetooth range is about 20-30 feet when I use it. I have an iPad/iPhone sitting inside the house near the smoker.  I have the app installed on all my other iOS devices and they all sync together via the iPad/iPhone near the smoker.
> 
> Think of it as a Fireboard but without wires. The company has a 4 probe product with a WiFi device but it’s a preorder right now.
> 
> ...



I thought I saw 199 for the preorder.  Do you know something I don't?


----------



## nevillebartos (Mar 9, 2018)

zerowin said:


> I thought I saw 199 for the preorder.  Do you know something I don't?


christ they're asking 430 aussie for it over here, equivalent to around 340 USD


----------



## zerowin (Mar 10, 2018)

Ouch!


----------



## ross77 (Mar 11, 2018)

Looks like they raised the price.  It's now $199.  That being said the single probe is fantastic if you've got 2 iOS/android devices.  One to send and one to receive.  No wires and it monitors both the ambient and meat temp all in one device.  It's pretty cool.

When I reviewed my first cook with the app they also sent me a 15% off code.


----------

